# Name this broken part



## ed_g (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi folks, I need help getting a replacement part for a Gaggia Classic V2. The photo below is a plastic piece that has sanpped and fell out of the group head, I've searched for the name of it but no joy.

Any help would really be appreciated.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Unfortunately it looks as though it all comes complete within the locking mechanism - see link below. £33 from gaggia-parts.

Part number 11005079

http://www.gaggia-parts.co.uk/epages/es147467.sf/en_GB/?ObjectID=31784970

I'll keep looking and see if I can turn up anything.


----------



## ed_g (Jan 23, 2017)

Ah that would be a shame. It's not even a year old and still under warranty so I should try that option. Thanks for the fast reply!


----------



## ed_g (Jan 23, 2017)

Update: So the plastic piece fits back in but it's not secure. I can't work out how it was attached securely to the the metal of the locking ring in the first place. Maybe with some kind of fixative?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Worth a shot with some super glue.

(The piece in question is a shim that forces the portafilter tight up against the rubber group head gasket. Without it, it will leak around the portafilter.)

Terrible design.


----------

